# Porsche 'facelift' the 997



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Automedia said:


> Dated:August 07 2006
> 
> With the 911 range still expanding on what seems like a daily basis we were more than a little surprised to see these shots of a mildly facelifted model out testing.
> 
> ...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

thats gotta make you happy if you'vr just bought one


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> thats gotta make you happy if you'vr just bought one


Kev, the pics been around for a few weeks. It's strongly rumoured to be the 7 speed DSG box version which is due for release for MY08 (late 2007).

BAMTT, it does actually make me happy... why shouldn't it?... if the new one is stunningly brilliant... I'll get it, simple! Until then I'll cherrish what I have.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Mayur said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > thats gotta make you happy if you'vr just bought one
> ...


Wow lucky position to be in


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Mayur said:


> BAMTT, it does actually make me happy... why shouldn't it?...


...because it won't help residuals. :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Porsche = Turd Polishers


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Porsche = Turd Polishers


That's one thing we certainly disagree on, i love the 997 both the current version & the slightly facelifted version. Owning a 911 is a childhood dream & one i'll hopefully satisfy in 2008 :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT, it does actually make me happy... why shouldn't it?...
> ...


Sure, it's the usual marketing stuff I guess... it will have an effect on residuals but over here even the 996 residual values arn't taking a huge hit. I guess it'll be the same for the current 997 when the facelift version is introduced. Who know's what Porsche are doing and when the facelift version is introduced. From past performance they've pushed a new model/facelift every 4 years... which leaves another couple of years for the next version.

Ultimately, it's a car, it's a hobby, enjoy it and pay for it I guess ;-)
As we all know these arn't investments.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Porsche = Turd Polishers


Tim, it's a nice turd to polish...hehehe... I just Zymol'd mine and boy you've never seen and smelt a nicer turd... you'd want to :-* it !


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche = Turd Polishers
> ...


Paul, I took the C4S on a 30 mile drive on some of Tennessee's twisties and it was a driving experience like no other! Just great... but... still one overiding factor for me owning one... it fullilled and bettered a "childhood dream".

You'll love yours when you get it.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


BAMTT, I just re-read my reply... which sounds so...well flipant and does not feel right. My apologies. You made a valid point.

It was late here when I replied. It's not "simple"... it is money... and I took my situation for granted. I am fortunate and have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Porsche = Turd Polishers
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif]

Nice one. Not my bag, as you know. Porsche need to employ a designer. The 911 is stuck somewhere in th 1980's, the Cayman was penned by Stevie Wonder trying to colour in a Porsche Boxster whilst sat in a dark room at night, and the less said about the Cayenne and that new 4 door monstrosity the better.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I know about you and Porkwagons ;-) and I guess Dr Ferdie Porsche was actually trying to create a Frankenstein and when he threw the switch...WHAM!!!... there emerged a slightly elongated beetle like thing with wheels... and his initial reaction was... sh$t there goes my "careera" ...

I'm sorry my jokes will get worse... I must stop!

BTW, on to important stuff... how are the dogs?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Porsche HQ

Design Department

4pm

Friday

'Helmut?'

'Ya?'

'Ve had better dezign zumthink'

'Vy?'

'Zey vant a new 911 unt it iz 4pm on a Vriday, zee pub ist open unt u owe me ein beer'

'Ya, ya err, zis is ze last 911 ya?'

'Err I zink so, I cant tell ze difference to be honest Helmut'

'Ya, ya ok, I load it to Photoshop. Zehr gut, now I stretch ze headlamp unt squish ze car a little'

'Zehr gut Helmut'

'Ya, unt now, ze trick, ze new spoiler!!'

'Helmut you are eine Genius'

'Danke, now email ze dezign to ze fools in ze boardroom unt tell zem I am in ze pub. Add ze line 'Ze classic 911 shape for the new millenium' zat getz zem everytime!'

'Ya ya, unt some crizps too Helmut ya?'

'Ya bitter!'

Although of course, its a very nice car, even though I couldnt tell one from another ;-)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Mayur said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I agree that the 911 is stuck to the 80s. But not what you say about the Cayman.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The 997 is where it is. That is ahead of the game in most areas. It ain't broke, so doesn't need fixing. In the majority who care to comment views, the latest iteration in right spec is a fine, classy and timless design.

Tweaking it for next release is the right thing to do. Continuous improvement mainly under the skin as well as some cosmetic stuff, which is neither here nor there. Unlike other co's such as Audi with 'new A4' (that is little more than old A4 with new grill and lights, plus suspension from top old A4 model (S4), at least Porsche put driving improvements first.

I know this is not a fair comparison since one is mass market volume and one is pure sports niche , but both actually have something in common with their engines being in the 'wrong place', Audi's too far forward, Porsches too far back. In that sense it is actually the Audi that is a 'turd not worth polishing'. :wink:

I guess this will change when current A4 platform is replaced with a more mid front engine placement.

Nothing wrong with trying to improve a winning formula.... once you have one that is.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

both actually have something in common with their engines being in the 'wrong place', Audi's too far forward, Porsches too far back.

thats why they created the cayman lol.....glad your with me on this gary c


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raysman said:


> both actually have something in common with their engines being in the 'wrong place', Audi's too far forward, Porsches too far back.
> 
> thats why they created the cayman lol.....glad your with me on this gary c


Hey i'm with you Raysman. Never any doubt that the Cayman has an ideally located engine. That's why it is such a fine handling and braking car and can carve chunks of time over many a more powerful vehicle (such as an RS4 etc) on the track.

However Stuttgart has spent many years engineering around this less-than-ideal situation on the 911 to good effect. And let's not forget that the rear mounting does still offer a lower centre of gravity placement than mid engined configuration, which in itself is advantageous for handling.

Ground up design (Cayman, Boxster, Carrera GT) mid engine is gonna prevail. Heritage dictates that the 911 engine stays out back and that all ancillieries move forward. Time will tell, with larger capacity 997 replacements, whether this will continue.

Both are effective and good to drive.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> The 997 is where it is. That is ahead of the game in most areas. It ain't broke, so doesn't need fixing. In the majority who care to comment views, the latest iteration in right spec is a fine, classy and timless design.
> 
> Tweaking it for next release is the right thing to do. Continuous improvement mainly under the skin as well as some cosmetic stuff, which is neither here nor there. Unlike other co's such as Audi with 'new A4' (that is little more than old A4 with new grill and lights, plus suspension from top old A4 model (S4), at least Porsche put driving improvements first.
> 
> ...


It isn't even mass market volume versus pure sports niche, you thicko... The Audi, in A4 guise, is a family saloon car. Even my S4 wasn't bought to be a "sports" car, it was bought to ferry the dogs around in. Of the 19k miles I've done, I bet 14-15k have been carrying a pair of Dalmatians.

Nobody suggests Audi can/can't polish their "turd" as you put it.

I'll still show a clean pair of heels to post of Ferdinand's finest on that uphill slip road of yours. :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I was surprised to see this facelift so soon, but then there were spy piccies of the facelifted Cayenne about 2 years ago and the model has still not been updated.

In terms of depreciation, I was recently offered Â£61k for my 997 - I paid Â£72k for it in January 2005. I was pretty pleased with that (oh and I didn't sell it...)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

raven said:


> I was surprised to see this facelift so soon, but then there were spy piccies of the facelifted Cayenne about 2 years ago and the model has still not been updated.
> 
> In terms of depreciation, I was recently offered Â£61k for my 997 - I paid Â£72k for it in January 2005. I was pretty pleased with that (oh and I didn't sell it...)


    

I hope the Cayman S is the same then.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > The 997 is where it is. That is ahead of the game in most areas. It ain't broke, so doesn't need fixing. In the majority who care to comment views, the latest iteration in right spec is a fine, classy and timless design.
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I was surprised to see this facelift so soon, but then there were spy piccies of the facelifted Cayenne about 2 years ago and the model has still not been updated.
> 
> In terms of depreciation, I was recently offered Â£61k for my 997 - I paid Â£72k for it in January 2005. I was pretty pleased with that (oh and I didn't sell it...)


That's good value motoring Ed and makes a pretty compelling financial case for the 997. If you had bought a Â£60K BMW or Audi, you'd be looking at a far far bigger dep'n hit.

What have other running costs (service, tyres etc) been like?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

garyc said:


> ...the latest iteration in right spec is a fine, classy and timless design.


Obviously, it's going to be Timless. He doesn't like them. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Ground up design (Cayman, Boxster, Carrera GT) mid engine is gonna prevail. Heritage dictates that the 911 engine stays out back and that all ancillieries move forward. Time will tell, with larger capacity 997 replacements, whether this will continue.


Don't forget the 911 is 2+2 whereas the others mentioned are 2 seat only. It would be difficult to style a 2+2 mid engined car!

I know most people wouldn't use the rear seats in a 911 but those rear seats mean that it stays on my list of cars I could realistically run as a second car for the family, particularly once the nippers get out of bulky car seats.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Ground up design (Cayman, Boxster, Carrera GT) mid engine is gonna prevail. Heritage dictates that the 911 engine stays out back and that all ancillieries move forward. Time will tell, with larger capacity 997 replacements, whether this will continue.
> ...


I have never thought of 911s (or TTs) as anything other than 2 seaters, but take yer point. If only to justfy purchse to missus. :wink:

One could feasibly fit a couple of dogs in the back of a Timless 997. :lol:

Trivia question:

name a mid-engined 4 seat car?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I was surprised to see this facelift so soon, but then there were spy piccies of the facelifted Cayenne about 2 years ago and the model has still not been updated.
> ...


Other costs have been good - in 18k miles I have bought three new tyres at about Â£300 each. No service yet - it's due at 20k miles I think.

Re the back seats - I do actually use them a lot - surprisingly useful.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i use the rear seats in my 997 on a regular basis 

apparently the facelifted version isnt due til 2008-2009??


----------

